# found baby dove



## cindyp505 (Nov 9, 2009)

i was given a baby dove today from a neighbor. and we went back to find the nest but the other baby gone and it ants all over it . its about 4 days old just getting its feathers . i was just seeing we have a dove out side our window and she has 2 babys about the same age. could i put it in with her or wont she raise 3 babys shes ben nesting in that same spot for years and she trusts me .


----------



## cindyp505 (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry wrong spot to post


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

I would try it and watch to see if the mother accepts it, if not you will have to rescue it again! Good luck


----------

